# Chrome Dome



## K Pedals (Oct 2, 2019)

Sounds awesome


----------



## DGWVI (Oct 3, 2019)

Love the 70's Panasonic stereo vibe


----------



## Barry (Oct 3, 2019)

Good looking build!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 3, 2019)

Awesome looking clean build, i like that rainbow sheen coming from the knob in the pic !

Mike


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 3, 2019)

Mourguitars said:


> Awesome looking clean build, i like that rainbow sheen coming from the knob in the pic !
> 
> Mike


Yeah I got those knobs during the mammoth sale...


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 3, 2019)

Barry said:


> Good looking build!


Thanks Barry!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 5, 2019)

Very clean build.  How's the noise?  4049's make great distortion, but some of 'em are noisy.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 5, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very clean build.  How's the noise?  4049's make great distortion, but some of 'em are noisy.


The noise isn’t that bad...


----------

